# Dell problem - unmountable boot volume



## partnership (3 Feb 2012)

I have a dell inspiron 510m laptop.  Windows will not start I get an error message saying unmountable boot volume.  It will not start in safe mode either.  Any suggestions?


----------



## shanedan (3 Feb 2012)

1, Make sure that there are no other media such as a usb stick or a cd rom that the computer is trying to boot from
2, If you have your windows installation disk try booting from that and it should give you an option to repair the installation


----------



## partnership (3 Feb 2012)

shanedan said:


> 1, Make sure that there are no other media such as a usb stick or a cd rom that the computer is trying to boot from
> 2, If you have your windows installation disk try booting from that and it should give you an option to repair the installation


 

There are no other media attached and I can't get to a menu to allow me to boot from disc even if I had the disc.


----------



## Jazz01 (3 Feb 2012)

Need to have the windows install disk, then power up the laptop.

Nothing loose in the laptop?


----------



## partnership (3 Feb 2012)

Jazz01 said:


> Need to have the windows install disk, then power up the laptop.
> 
> Nothing loose in the laptop?


 
Don't think so and am wary of opening and looking as don't know what I am doing.  I understand about the disc but unless I can get the menu to say start from disc that won't work


----------



## Jazz01 (3 Feb 2012)

how far are you getting when booting up? is it immediate? Do you see ANY writing on the screen before you get the error?


----------



## partnership (3 Feb 2012)

If I press start normally it goes to blue screen, if I try safe mode a load of script comes up and then the blue screen


----------



## Jazz01 (3 Feb 2012)

So, just turn off the laptop... then power up... not 100% sure, so bear with me.. but as soon as you see writing on the screen, hit F12 (or f8 not too sure), will bring you into a dos/text menu. Use arrow keys to go to the boot up sequence. You should be able to choose "boot from CD", so once you select this, pop in the CD into the drive & reboot. Should then boot from the CD. If prompted for install or repair, make sure it's repair. At this stage, it's best not to reinstall as it may impact what you have on the laptop. 

It's been a while since I went through this, so others may be offer more specific info... also, google search on this might give you specific step by step guide...


----------



## partnership (3 Feb 2012)

Jazz01 said:


> So, just turn off the laptop... then power up... not 100% sure, so bear with me.. but as soon as you see writing on the screen, hit F12 (or f8 not too sure), will bring you into a dos/text menu. Use arrow keys to go to the boot up sequence. You should be able to choose "boot from CD", so once you select this, pop in the CD into the drive & reboot. Should then boot from the CD. If prompted for install or repair, make sure it's repair. At this stage, it's best not to reinstall as it may impact what you have on the laptop.
> 
> It's been a while since I went through this, so others may be offer more specific info... also, google search on this might give you specific step by step guide...


 
Tried that and pressing every F key as had googled but nothing happens when I press.  If I start in safe mode a string of script about windows drivers does come up but then goes to blue screen again.  When first turned on windows xp comes up but then a message to say it could not start and start in different modes.


----------



## Wipetheslate (4 Feb 2012)

Bsod = BLue screen of death 
 You may need a new hard drive or you mother board may have a problem , 
If a blue screen comes up with white writing on it and goes automatically to reboot its a bad problem 
Needs a technician
Never attempt to open a laptop without an anti static mat and wrist band .
If you can take a photo of the blue screen before it disappears and Google the error code . ie Google (Bsod code xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ) it might give you an indication of where the damage is .


----------



## AlbacoreA (6 Feb 2012)

On the Dell 510m it might be <F2> during POST to enter the bios. 

Its getting past that into the Hard drive which is why it tries to load XP. It maybe simply that XP is corrupt, or the hard disk has a problem. This is a 8yr old laptop after all. Its really past its best. 

I would go into the bios, make the CD the first device to boot, then run a linux live disc to boot and check the HD. 

If none of that make sense bring it somewhere you trust to get it fixed. Personally I don't think its worth spending any money on a machine that old to get it fixed.


----------



## flossie (6 Feb 2012)

I had this before Christmas - hard drive was gone. My laptop was about 20 months old, so I contacted Dell, explained the situation and they eventually said they would replace the hard drive (don't stand for any of the 12 months warranty speak they try to give you, the device is not fit for purpose intended under Irish legislation).

Issue I had with mine was that I wanted to try and retrieve any data off the hard drive as I had some photos, personal information etc. and Dell said they wouldn't even try to retrieve it, so I sent the drive to 2 different friends just to make sure they couldn't do anything. It was well and truly fried, so luckily no issues with personal data etc. being retrievable. The laptop is with Dell.....should be just like new when I get it back!


----------



## AlbacoreA (6 Feb 2012)

Just be aware you'd probably get a new laptop for 350 ish, and replacing the Hardrive in this one would probably cost 100. (and be vastly faster) If you can get someone to fix it cheaper it may be worth it if you are on a tight budget.


----------



## partnership (13 Feb 2012)

Ok got xp disc and tried to start from cd got general protection fault screen.  Have tried diagnostics got dst short test fail, everything else ok.  Don't know how to disable bios so if someone gives instruction can try.


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Feb 2012)

partnership said:


> Ok got xp disc and tried to start from cd got general protection fault screen.  Have tried diagnostics got dst short test fail, everything else ok.  Don't know how to disable bios so if someone gives instruction can try.



Thats a hard drive failure message. Disconnect it, (remove it) and boot off a live Linux CD. That will show you if there's another problems.


----------



## partnership (15 Feb 2012)

AlbacoreA said:


> Thats a hard drive failure message. Disconnect it, (remove it) and boot off a live Linux CD. That will show you if there's another problems.


 
What do you mean by diconnecting it?  Are you talking about the hard drive and how do I do this. Also where do I get a linux cd to use please.


----------



## sustanon (16 Feb 2012)

your hard drive is done, 8 years isn't bad, get a new laptop.


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Feb 2012)

partnership said:


> What do you mean by diconnecting it?  Are you talking about the hard drive and how do I do this. Also where do I get a linux cd to use please.



you should get someone else to do it.


----------



## legend (22 Feb 2012)

hi folks,

if the hard drive goes is it possible to retrieve pics / movies from it ? sorry off point but same thing happened myself.... ??

thanks


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Feb 2012)

Depends on what's failed and also how much your prepared to pay to retrieve it.


----------

